
Criminal Law 2.0 (2015) [pdf] - apsec112
https://georgetownlawjournal.org/assets/kozinski-arcp-preface-9a990f08f3f006558eaa03ccc440d3078f5899b3426ec47aaedb89c606caeae7.pdf
======
jnnnthnn
Skimming the article, I stumbled upon its excellent conclusion:

" _‘Nuff said_ "

(p. xliv)

Alex Kozinski truly is not a typical judge.

